# The OFFICIAL 2006 NBA Draft Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET/6:30 pm CT - ESPN



## mizenkay

*2006 NBA DRAFT*

*Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET/ 6:30 pm CT - ESPN*



























Consensus Mock from NBA.com as of Tuesday June 27th












_*Who will go #1?*_​


----------



## Yao Mania

2nd post in the thread! :biggrin:

I can't believe some mocks still have Houston picking JJ Redick, there's no way we'll use our 8th pick on him.


----------



## r1terrell23

I am antsy!!!


----------



## JCB

I can't wait another night. :banghead:


----------



## Ron Mexico

can't wait for all these dumb trades rumors to be ended


----------



## Brian34Cook

Really dont care about the draft much this year.. just gonna watch and see where Dee Brown and James Augustine end up..


----------



## jskudera

Not really sure why #11 has Marcus Williams' picture on it. None of the mock drafts have ever said it, so it must be an error.


----------



## lw32

jskudera said:


> Not really sure why #11 has Marcus Williams' picture on it. None of the mock drafts have ever said it, so it must be an error.


Pretty sure the NBA.com mock is just an average of all the mocks taken from the listed websites. So although Marcus doesn't make sense at #11, and isn't selected there by anyone, that's where he lands on average.


----------



## Tooeasy

jskudera said:


> Not really sure why #11 has Marcus Williams' picture on it. None of the mock drafts have ever said it, so it must be an error.


whos JM? Jameer Nelson? it must be an error.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

change the #5 from Roy to Sheldon Williams.


----------



## mizenkay

with the news of the Celtics/Portland deal, remember that BOSTON will now be picking for the Trailblazers tonight. so whoever it is, will get up there with his little celtics hat for the photo, but he'll really be going to portland.


----------



## Vincesanity91

Ok, the draft is around the corner! here we go!


----------



## thaKEAF

SI.com has us taking Carney at 13, that'd own if he fell to us.


----------



## sheefo13

I need that remote from Click, just wanna forward to the draft already.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

mizenkay said:


> with the news of the Celtics/Portland deal, remember that BOSTON will now be picking for the Trailblazers tonight. so whoever it is, will get up there with his little celtics hat for the photo, but he'll really be going to portland.


Ummm...I'm pretty sure the trade is official...I think the draft board will show Portland having the 7th pick.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

sheefo13 said:


> I need that remote from Click, just wanna forward to the draft already.


NOOO! Then you'll go on Auto-Pilot and miss important moments of your life!!! Didn't you learn anything?! DUUUUUUHHHH!!!


----------



## mizenkay

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ummm...I'm pretty sure the trade is official...I think the draft board will show Portland having the 7th pick.



ok. cool. i just posted what they were saying on sportscenter, that because it came after the deadline, the celtics would pick for portland.

kinda like when pax had the suns pick deng. he got the photo op with the suns hat, but we all knew he'd been picked for chicago.


----------



## MLKG

Well, I got a janky *** computer setup in front of my TV, complete with a mouse on a book and the keyboard on a recliners foot rest, a dieing bottle of whiskey, and a lot of time on my hands, so I think I'm officially ready for the draft.


----------



## kochamkinie

ESPN radio says:

#1 Bargnani
#2 Aldridge
#3 Morrison


----------



## Tobias

ESPN said Portland is locked for Aldrige with a planned trade wth Chigago (picking LA at 2) for Tyrus at #4. Guess they lost hope on Morrison?



...Dick Vitales screaming, cutting down Euros (and freshman) - its draft night!


----------



## mizenkay

MLKG said:


> Well, I got a janky *** computer setup in front of my TV, complete with a mouse on a book and the keyboard on a recliners foot rest, a dieing bottle of whiskey, and a lot of time on my hands, so I think I'm officially ready for the draft.



awesome!


:greatjob:


----------



## MLKG

Ok.... about the Sebastian Telfair thing.

He was a reach for Portland at #13 two years ago, he's shown very little in his first two years in the league, and now he gets traded for a #7 pick WITH roster killer Theo Ratliff!?!?!

Danny Ainge never ceases to amaze.


----------



## pmac34

Saer Sene will be picked in the lottery no doubt


----------



## BG7

Apparently Bulls traded the 2 for 4.


----------



## mizenkay

chicago and portland swap??? portland wants lamarcus and not adam morrison???

chicago gets t-man thomas?? (yay! :banana


http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/06draftlive.html


----------



## MLKG

I'm pumped. Hilton Armstrong is in the green room.

This is like blinding into a flop with a 2 4 offsuit and watching A 3 5 hit the board.

Best opportunity for 2nd round green room tears since Maciej Lampe.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Possibly the weakest draft ever is about to begin.


----------



## Sunsfan81

shut up, Stern


----------



## Laker Freak

"This is a very rowdy crowd" -David Stern :laugh:


----------



## Sunsfan81

I can't believe Bargnani will be the 1st pick.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

"This is a rowdy crowd" hahahaha. :laugh:


----------



## Steez

Bargani - #1


----------



## Sunsfan81

Bargnani


----------



## mizenkay

and bargnani goes #1


----------



## Blink4

Italian going to play in Canada


----------



## MLKG

Bargnani it is.

I don't fully understand it.

Toronto had a good offense last year. If they want a big man, take one that can play defense.

Collangelo is going to have to restructure the team a bit to accomodate this pick.

We'll see.


----------



## Nimreitz

I feel vindicated, I've been saying this all along. He's clearly the best player in the draft in my opinion.


----------



## Steez

Raps line up is pretty good...

C - Rasho
PF - Bosh
SF - Bargani
SG - Peterson
PG - James

with CV and Graham coming off the bench


----------



## ralaw

I personally see Bargnani being closer to Toni Kukoc (with less ball handling skills) than Dirk.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Bargnani can't believe he's the #1 pick


----------



## mizenkay

lol. new york fans have so much to boo.

and when chicago's pick is announced i expect the volume on those booos to rise.


:laugh:


suckers.


----------



## Ghost

Steez said:


> Raps line up is pretty good...
> 
> C - Rasho
> PF - Bosh
> SF - Bargani
> SG - Peterson
> PG - James
> 
> with CV and Graham coming off the bench




I would like to think that CV would start at SF over Bargani for most of the season.


----------



## Steez

#4 pick for #2 pick... Aldridge to Blazers


----------



## Sunsfan81

Chicago Portland trade


----------



## Vincesanity91

Aldridge selected by Bulls


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow, they should just label it the 2006 Blazers draft


----------



## MLKG

Ooh.

Portland is going to regret passing on Billy Crudup.

That's what I said when the Bulls took Ben Gordon over Deng though. We'll see how this turns out.


----------



## kochamkinie

#2 (Aldridge) to Portland
#4 and Khryapa to Chicago.


----------



## Vincesanity91

Who will Bobcats pick at #3


----------



## ralaw

What is the purpose of the Blazers making this trade? 

1. Bargnani
2. Thomas
3. Morrison/Gay
4. *Aldridge*

Am I missing something??


----------



## MLKG

How does it make sense for Portland to trade up?

Charlotte is clearly going to take a small forward and Chicago is set on Thomas. 

Great trade with Boston. Senseless trade with Chicago.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Morrison to Charlotte


----------



## Steez

ralaw said:


> What is the purpose of the Blazers making this trade?
> 
> 1. Bargnani
> 2. Thomas
> 3. Morrison/Gay
> 4. *Aldridge*
> 
> Am I missing something??


Agreed 100%


----------



## Vincesanity91

Bobcats pick Morrison at #3


----------



## MLKG

Good pick by Charlotte. Their team is really coming together.


----------



## kochamkinie

Morrison #3


----------



## silverpaw1786

This way they get to pay aldridge even more.


----------



## Premier

Morrison kissed two different girls.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Blazers = Florida Marlins of the nba. they are gonna dump all salary and just run on rookie contracts.


----------



## Nimreitz

Christian Maraker!!!

Great pick for the Bobcats. If TT goes #4, which is looking very likely, my mock will be 4/4


----------



## Steez

Premier said:


> Morrison kissed two different girls.


his sisters


----------



## silverpaw1786

Why did it say "Rights traded to New York" when Bargnani was picked???? 
That can't possibly be right.


----------



## Premier

Steez said:


> his sisters


On the lips?


----------



## TucsonClip

ralaw said:


> What is the purpose of the Blazers making this trade?
> 
> 1. Bargnani
> 2. Thomas
> 3. Morrison/Gay
> 4. *Aldridge*
> 
> Am I missing something??



I was thinking the same thing. The Bulls played their cards right. I am sure they would have taken Thoams at 2 if they couldnt find a deal, however I am sure if any other team traded with the Bulls they would have selected Aldridge.


----------



## Tobias

silverpaw1786 said:


> Why did it say "Rights traded to New York" when Bargnani was picked????
> That can't possibly be right.


I saw this too! I was gonna post it in question. They havent said anything, and with the Colangelo interview i guess it was a mistake.


----------



## Ghost

On the cheek I think, Adam Morrison can score and rebound better than he is given credit for, but it is true, he can't defend.


----------



## ghoti

Nobody knows why Portland had to trade past Charlotte?

You would think the "World's Sports Leader" would try and answer that simple, obvious question.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Aldridge = bust


----------



## Sunsfan81

Hey it's Duke Vitale


----------



## TiMVP2

Pasha The Great said:


> Aldridge = bust



LMAO 

wow your a hilarious poster!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tt @ 4


----------



## Sunsfan81

When are they going to announce the Chicago Portland trade


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tyrus Thomas to Chicago 
Bulls getting a good prospect thanks to Isiah's retardedness


----------



## Nimreitz

I don't think it was Portland trading ahead of the Bobcats so much as it was Chicago convincing them they were going to take Aldridge, so the Blazers threw in something extra to get him. Great smokescreen by Paxson.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Tobias said:


> I saw this too! I was gonna post it in question. They havent said anything, and with the Colangelo interview i guess it was a mistake.


glad i'm not just on crack. if i was a knicks fan i wouldve gone crazy.


----------



## Amareca

How did G.Anthony get that job............. :curse:


----------



## Ghost

HA HA, I love Stephen A Smith, he is great.


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL Stephen A: "Portland has no idea what they're doing"


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

Steez said:


> his sisters


One of them was his girlfriend whom he lives with. The second one.


----------



## Steez

Amareca said:


> How did G.Anthony get that job............. :curse:


Cuz his basketball IQ is very high....... he is one of my fav announcers... this is great coming from one of the worst posters


----------



## silverpaw1786

Sunsfan81 said:


> LOL Stephen A: "Portland has no idea what they're doing"


i just gained a lot of respect for that man. despite his 3rd grade education level.


----------



## Nimreitz

Atlanta still trying to trade down. There's no other reason they would take the full 5 minutes.


----------



## Tobias

if the hawks take Williams :no:


EDIT: :no:


----------



## TucsonClip

Sunsfan81 said:


> When are they going to announce the Chicago Portland trade


I would think after the draft.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Portland does seem lost, they didnt need to make that trade


----------



## Steez

Sheldon Williams - #5


----------



## MarioChalmers

Steven A sounds like someone's chasing his penis with a chainsaw.


----------



## Ghost

Alanta #5 - Shelden Williams


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Steez said:


> Cuz his basketball IQ is very high....... he is one of my fav announcers... this is great coming from one of the worst posters


The very 1st time an ESPN NBA analyst gets praised since I followed BBB.net.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Shelden Williams


----------



## Steez

4BiddenKnight said:


> The very 1st time an ESPN NBA analyst gets praised since I followed BBB.net.


I personally really like Greg Anthony....


----------



## MarioChalmers

Shelden went too early, but I'm not a scout or a GM. 

:laugh: Dick Vitale, great person to ask about a Dookie.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

omg shelden williams...why didnt atl just trade down for him? i'm pretty sure he would have ended past the 10th pick


----------



## Pioneer10

Atlanta still doesn't have a PG and Williams is still a bit undersized


----------



## MLKG

To be fair to Portland. They really didn't give up anything in the trade, if Victor Krappa was what it takes to ensure they get their guy... their are worse things.

Shelden Williams is an absolutely awful pick at #5.

Marvin Williams and Shelden Williams or Chris Paul and Rudy Gay?

Terrible.


----------



## MarioChalmers

And they're saying Foye might go 6th, holy hell.


----------



## ralaw

MLKG said:


> Marvin Williams and Shelden Williams or Chris Paul and Rudy Gay?
> 
> Terrible.


ouch!


----------



## silverpaw1786

Steez said:


> I personally really like Greg Anthony....


why are people hating on him? all he did was call the blazers on their bull****


----------



## cgcatsfan

Foye @ 6 makes more sense to me than shelden @5


----------



## silverpaw1786

shelden is one ugly young man.


----------



## reHEATed

I think Portland did ok considering

they traded Kryhpa and Telfair, drafted Aldridge and will most likely draft Rudy Gay. I think Alridge and Gay is a lot of talent.....

now Randolph has to be traded to make room, but thats for another day


----------



## silverpaw1786

JJ didn't even get up to congratulate him, what a putz.


----------



## Cornholio

gian said:


> And they're saying Foye might go 6th, holy hell.


That would be awesome for Houston.


----------



## Pioneer10

Williams is from the Cassell school of good looks


----------



## Ghost

Minnesota #6 - Brandon Roy - Great Pick, ROY



on a side note, Shelden Williams looks real funny.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Awesome pick by the Wolves, I hope they keep Roy.


----------



## croco

Brandon Roy to Minnesota


----------



## Pioneer10

Looks the Twolves have already given up on McCants with drafting Roy


----------



## reHEATed

*Roy was the best guard available...no suprise

I think Gay goes here to Portland


----------



## Ghost

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Foye was the best guard available...no suprise
> 
> I think Gay goes here to Portland



I think they should pick Foye to replace Telfair.


----------



## cgcatsfan

As a Celts fan, I'm happy too. They took Lafrentz and Dickau off our hands, we got Telfair, a decent player and a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Tobias

Will Gay slip to Houston?


----------



## Hibachi!

Looks like Boston may have made a bad trade if Gay falls to what would have been their 7th pick.


----------



## naibsel

woo we all know rudy will wait alil longer, but #11 for the magic, just as i predicted about a bzillion years ago


----------



## MLKG

McCants just had microfracture surgery. That's what Minnesota feels about him Stephen.

I was really hoping New Orleans would try to trade their two picks for Brandon Roy. I think it would make a lot of sense for both teams.


----------



## Tobias

Woah, Battier to Hou for #8?? 

Jerry West is crazy.


----------



## MarioChalmers

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Foye was the best guard available...no suprise
> 
> I think Gay goes here to Portland


Huh? They picked Brandon Roy, not Randy Foye. 

But I wonder what the people see in Foye.


----------



## jalen5

naibsel said:


> woo we all know rudy will wait alil longer, but #11 for the magic, just as i predicted about a bzillion years ago


The Hornets need to trade up and take Rudy Gay!!!


----------



## naibsel

naibsel said:


> woo we all know rudy will wait alil longer, but #11 for the magic, just as i predicted about a bzillion years ago


im worried about GSW tho, well actually im just worried about a team that has mike dunleavy earning 10mil a year


----------



## cgcatsfan

Celts are on the phone to the blazers, saying now who did you want??? :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed

gian said:


> Huh? They picked Brandon Roy, not Randy Foye.
> 
> But I wonder what the people see in Foye.



Roy and Foye are easy to confuse

yea, I meant Roy. My bad.....


----------



## Ghost

Tobias said:


> Woah, Battier to Hou for #8??
> 
> Jerry West is crazy.




That's what I was thinking, who do they want, Rudy Gay?


----------



## silverpaw1786

Zero Hero said:


> Looks like Boston may have made a bad trade if Gay falls to what would have been their 7th pick.


Absolutely not. Gay is the softest schmuck i've ever seen. He doesn't care about the game most of the time, is soft on defense, and i don't want a player like that on the celtics. If Roy had dropped I would have regretted the deal.


----------



## Hoopla

This just in - Jay Bilas believes in Randy Foye.

And I wonder when teams will realize that Rudy Gay declared for this draft.


----------



## Premier

Not so sure of the Boston-Portland trade with Rudy Gay on the board.


----------



## naibsel

jalen5 said:


> The Hornets need to trade up and take Rudy Gay!!!


come on ull have rashard lewis sooon, let him fall please!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hibachi!

Stephen A is a total MORON. "You gotta wonder how Minnesota feels about McCants if they are taking Brandon Roy" Uhh... Jeez idiot, perhaps McCants had uh... MICROFRACTURE surgery and will probably be out all next season?


----------



## reHEATed

So is the Houston/Memphis trade done?

I havent heard anything reported


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

WHOA did u guys check out rudy gay's gold watch? talk about bling blinging it without even playing a game in the pros


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tyrus Thomas on the Bulls makes me smile...

Yes I'm late on the post but relax... :smile:


----------



## futuristxen

cgcatsfan said:


> Celts are on the phone to the blazers, saying now who did you want??? :biggrin:



haha

Portland couldn't even get the guy they wanted for Telfair. Idiots. Monkeys are running their franchise.

Celtics are like "no takebacks, suckers!"


----------



## reHEATed

this pick is taking forever

I guess the clock is irrelevant?


----------



## Tobias

Why are they babling??


----------



## cgcatsfan

Premier said:


> Not so sure of the Boston-Portland trade with Rudy Gay on the board.


I hear you prem....


----------



## Sunsfan81

Minnesota Brandon Roy


----------



## Amareca

Tobias said:


> Woah, Battier to Hou for #8??
> 
> Jerry West is crazy.


Houston has to be crazy. Battier ist a solid player but that's it. You don't trade a top 10 pick in any draft for a player who is just a solid player and nothing more.


----------



## Ghost

futuristxen said:


> haha
> 
> Portland couldn't even get the guy they wanted for Telfair. Idiots. Monkeys are running their franchise.
> 
> Celtics are like "no takebacks, suckers!"



They should of just waited until the draft to make the trade

Randy Foye - Pick #7


----------



## reHEATed

wow

lucky lucky Houston


----------



## MarioChalmers

Foye?! Foye?!?!?!


----------



## jalen5

Jsimo12 said:


> Tyrus Thomas on the Bulls makes me smile...
> 
> Yes I'm late on the post but relax... :smile:



Hellz yeah!!!


----------



## Nimreitz

WHAT ARE THE BLAZERS DOING!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?

You have to take Rudy Gay. It just isn't up for debate.


----------



## pmac34

The Houston Rockets, 2007 NBA champions


----------



## futuristxen

Hey It's Juan Dixon's New Backup!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Foye to Portland


----------



## Pnack

When those ESPN guys are talking about the players, is it being broadcast throughout the hall where the players are?


----------



## futuristxen

pmac34 said:


> The Houston Rockets, 2007 NBA champions


It won't be because of Rudy Gay.


----------



## reHEATed

now this one should be a no brainer

a top 3 talent, all the way at #8. With tmac and Yao, damn he is perfect for them. 

GAY time


----------



## cgcatsfan

Cant believe they didn't take Gay!


----------



## Ghost

If Houston doesn't pick Rudy Gay then they should fire the GM, Gay is the perfect fit, espically with McGrady's back problems.


----------



## Priest

if houston trades 4 battier someone come kill me please


----------



## Sunsfan81

Good for Portland, he's a better pick than Aldridge


----------



## MarioChalmers

Steven A is hilarious. 

"I feel bad for the guy, 'cause he's in Portland"


----------



## Nimreitz

futuristxen said:


> It won't be because of Rudy Gay.


No, but he'll help. This looks just like Paul Pierce to me. Except if Pierce went to a team with two All-NBA level superstars already on the team.


----------



## naibsel

take JJ houston please, leave rudy out there, im begging you


----------



## TucsonClip

Holy crap... Why would you ever make this trade?


----------



## Hibachi!

Nooooooooooo Way!!! They Are Trading Gay For Battier!


----------



## MarioChalmers

*DON'T trade GAY for BATTIER*

Massive amounts of stupid, if that happens.


----------



## croco

Shane Battier for Rudy Gay ?

LOL


----------



## Tobias

Bleh, Rox shold keep Gay :no:


----------



## Ghost

Houston's front office is a bunch of Idiots if they trade Rudy Gay.


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL so Gay going to Memphis for Battier


----------



## Premier

Houston's GM is Daryl Morey, a statistical analysist. Not sure what that signifies.

Rudy Gay!


----------



## reHEATed

I cant beleive this trade is going through

is this in any way confirmed?


----------



## naibsel

NO!!!!! 

.... i hate this league


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

pmac34 said:


> The Houston Rockets, 2007 NBA champions


u wanna take that back? LOL. say hello to battier


----------



## Amareca

#7 pick = Telfair
#8 pick = Battier

Gimme a break...


----------



## Hibachi!

Maybe the GM of the Rockets is very religious :whoknows: 






(I hope at least someone catches that...)


----------



## Nimreitz

Wait, this is going to Memphis!?!? Clearly Houston wants to win right away, but they still don't have the Point Guard to win right away. Congratulations on getting Battier, enjoy being eliminated by Dallas for the next 4 years.


----------



## pmac34

Batier?
we want gay head!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Why would you DOOOOOOOOOOO that?!?!


----------



## Hoopla

Have the "proposed" trades been confirmed?


----------



## Pioneer10

Hmmm.

Looks like Houston is in the win now mode. This could be huge for Memphis,

They have tons of length now with the G's: Gasol and Gay.

Good move West


----------



## Nimreitz

Battier's got to be 7 years older than Rudy Gay.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh and if you are houston and someone offers you Shane Battier for Rudy Gay, if you don't take that trade, you are retarded. Battier has proven himself on this level. Good shooter, good defender. He'd be a great fit next to T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## naibsel

wtf greg anthony, houston no athletes? wow i dont know what they saw in stromile swift, and luther head isn't bad, tmac in a wheel chair still has a better vertical leap than i do


----------



## croco

I'm starting to like Smith :clown:


----------



## croco

Wow, finally a good call bi Dick Vitale.


----------



## Pioneer10

Gay could be another Paul Pierce: almost good that he dropped - he's going to play with a chip on his shoulder.

Memphis's D can be tremendous: Dahntay Jones, Gay, Warrick and Gasol. Great length and athleticism. I like the Grizzlies


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jerry West amazes me, he good.


----------



## futuristxen

oh and when is the last time Jerry West knew what he was talking about with regards to the draft?

If West likes Gay, that's a red flag.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Is it just me or did Stern screw up the announcement by saying "10th pick" ?


----------



## Dissonance

great move by West


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF is GS doing? They already are grooming Biedrins


----------



## Tersk

David Stern; With *the 10th pick in* the NBA Draft


Hey douchebag, it's the 9th pick


----------



## MarioChalmers

futuristxen said:


> oh and when is the last time Jerry West knew what he was talking about with regards to the draft?
> 
> If West likes Gay, that's a red flag.


1996 - Kobe Bryant


----------



## cgcatsfan

How far do you think Marcus Williams will slide?? Oh!!! Its' O'Bryant!!! Nice pick!!


----------



## TucsonClip

futuristxen said:


> Oh and if you are houston and someone offers you Shane Battier for Rudy Gay, if you don't take that trade, you are retarded. Battier has proven himself on this level. Good shooter, good defender. He'd be a great fit next to T-Mac and Yao.


Gay also can play defense and attack the basket off the pass out of the double team. If Houston wanted a shooter, they could have just signed one. I'll take Gay everyday of the week, he has the most potential in this draft.


----------



## ralaw

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF is GS doing? They already are grooming Biedrins


who? :laugh:


----------



## Tobias

Will GSW ever draft anything but big?


----------



## TiMVP2

rudy gay= bust
shane battier= breakout waiting to happen


nice trade


----------



## Ghost

Stephen A Smith is great, anyway, I don't think Bryant is going to do anything for a while.


----------



## TiMVP2

gian said:


> 1996 - Kobe Bryant



that was 10 years ago dawg


----------



## MLKG

The only explanation I have for the Houston-Memphis trade is they are intensely homophopic on Houston.

Possibly the most obviously awful draft day trade I have ever seen.

And Golden State... I have to imagine Marcus Williams would help a lot more than O'Bryant.


----------



## reHEATed

another big deal?

I hate cliffhangers


----------



## naibsel

u think this #10 decides whether lewis stays or goes???


----------



## MarioChalmers

MDIZZ said:


> that was 10 years ago dawg


And your point? He asked a question, I gave an answer.


----------



## ralaw

Battier currently is the best he'll ever be; a solid role player who plays some defense, but Gay is going to be the best player from this draft (all star).


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't wait to see Bryants face when he's wide open under the hoop and Davis jacks a three with two guys on him


----------



## lw32

Orlando better not select JJ Redick with #11. Not with Carney or Brewer definitely on the board.

Lord knows they will though.


----------



## Priest

carney to seattle?


----------



## Steez

Ghost said:


> Minnesota #6 - Brandon Roy - Great Pick, ROY
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, Shelden Williams looks real funny.


Traded to the Blazers for Randy Foye


----------



## Premier

Woah.

McHale is an idiot.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Foye for Roy? What?! Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## reHEATed

Foye for Roy?

why didnt Minny just draft Foye???

im so confused....so so confused


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ooo my goodness

just reported: minny trades roy to portland for foye

great trade for both teams ino


----------



## Tobias

hah hah, Por gets Roy? Portland is getting every pick =P


----------



## MarioChalmers

Saer Sene at 10? Holy ****.


----------



## Ghost

Why swap picks, when you can just DRAFT RANDY FOYE IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pick 10 - Saer Sene - maybe this is the Pheonix Trade?


----------



## Premier

Saer Sene to Seattle. Imagine the alliteration.

They have Petro, Swift, Wilcox, Collison, and now Sene.


----------



## Steez

Mohamed is the most underated in this draft, IMO


----------



## Tobias

Sene?? Is Seattle for real?


----------



## naibsel

bynum all over again, same number pick

raw behemoth


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

saer sene at 10??????

WOW another opportunity to trade down. jeezus wat a circus today


----------



## Dissonance

whoa, Sene? Didn't they take Petro last yr? This has to be a trade or something. Just hope not to PHX


----------



## croco

How many players have been picked by teams where they don't end up ? It's astonishing to say the least.


----------



## Amareca

lmao Sene at #10.


----------



## lw32

Orlando, Rodney Carney or Ronnie Brewer?


----------



## MLKG

Oh, and neither Randy Foye nor Martell Webster, Portland's backcourt of the future, have any parents.

I feel it's worth pointing out.

Why is Minnesota trading Brandon Roy. Kevin Garnett is going to KILL somebody. They finally get a smart guard and then immediately trade him. This is not going to end well.

Seattle... oh my. Did they really just say he averages 3 points and 4 points a game? My God. They should have taken Rajon Rondo. Not that I think that highly of Rondo, but he would have been the PERFECT replacement for that Antonio Daniels role.


----------



## Unique

naibsel said:


> bynum all over again, same number pick
> 
> raw behemoth


Looks more like a Diop. Bynum isnt as raw.


----------



## Nimreitz

Saer Sene, no **** Seattle. Apparantly teams on the West Coast felt the need to give up on their teenaged centers tonight.


----------



## reHEATed

Ghost said:


> Why swap picks, when you can just DRAFT RANDY FOYE IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats what I am trying to figure out

maybe a second rounder for portland was involved or something that espn has not reported yet?


----------



## TucsonClip

There has to be cash involved in that Foye/Roy swap. It makes no sense otherwise. Portland just went from a oh crap! to a phew...


----------



## Pioneer10

Seattle already has Petro and Swift who showed flashes: why draft another project.

Blah

Both GS and Seattle reaching here


----------



## reHEATed

croco said:


> How many players have been picked by teams where they don't end up ? It's astonishing to say the least.



I know...and none of these deals are final or even confirmed by more than a 20 second peice on ESON...im so confused as to who ends up where in this draft. Its insane


----------



## TucsonClip

Orlando better take Carney... I want to see JJ drop into the 20s... That means you Utah, you must pass.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Can someone post all the trades that have gone down today, I'm all mixed up and would greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## Hoopla

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Foye for Roy?
> 
> why didnt Minny just draft Foye???
> 
> im so confused....so so confused


The only thing I can think of is that they will pay a lower pick slightly less money (ie, Foye costs less as the #7 pick than the #6 pick).


----------



## jalen5

wadeshaqeddie said:


> thats what I am trying to figure out
> 
> maybe a second rounder for portland was involved or something that espn has not reported yet?



if you can get more and still get your guy, you do it...I'm sure Minnesota got something else besides Foye out of this trade...It's probably going to be something like the Antwan Jamison and Vince carter trade in 1998 when the teams swapped back to back picks, but it could involve another player or a late pick too


----------



## MLKG

Orlando, Ronnie Brewer, do it.


----------



## lw32

What a bad pick for Orlando.


----------



## cgcatsfan

WTF? Must be the year for the bigs, but I can't see taking him ahead of Brewer or Carney.


----------



## cgcatsfan

WTF? Must be the year for the bigs, but I can't see taking him ahead of Brewer or Carney. 
REddick??? Are we in Oz???


----------



## Pioneer10

Got to love this draft for the Cavs so far: NO PG"S TAKEN


----------



## reHEATed

Marcus Williams is going to fall all the way to 17 barring a trade

none of the teams coming up need a pg


----------



## Sunsfan81

JJ to Orlando


----------



## Tobias

Apparently the buzz is Seattle could send Sene to phx for Barbosa


----------



## reHEATed

I wish Miami could get into the draft around here.......Marcus Williams is slipping, and slipping far...


----------



## reHEATed

Tobias said:


> Apparently the buzz is Seattle could send Sene to phx for Barbosa


as part of the marion/lewis trade?


----------



## cgcatsfan

This should make for some interesting trades starting tomorrow, doncha think?


----------



## lw32

JJ Redick was an awful pick with who was on the board. Guaranteed.


----------



## Dissonance

Tobias said:


> Apparently the buzz is Seattle could send Sene to phx for Barbosa



Ew, that better not happen or it better be all that happens. or at least we keep one pick.


----------



## Nimreitz

Tobias said:


> Apparently the buzz is Seattle could send Sene to phx for Barbosa


Yeah, that was the rumor about 4 days ago. PHX trades 21 and 27 (or Barbosa is involved) for 10 and the Suns would take Sene. With Petro and Swift it just does not make sense.


----------



## naibsel

armstrong good pick for hornets, that team just keeps getting better


----------



## Sunsfan81

we knew about that trade Stern


----------



## reHEATed

Dickie is gonna come on in a minute and diss the foreign selection...guarenteed


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL HAHAHA Thabo Sefolosha, who the hell???


----------



## MLKG

I don't like Hilton Armstrong.

I would have a hard time resisting pairing Rodney Carney with Chris Paul and then holding out for Cedric Simmons at 15. 

As it stands, they can do right by taking Shannon Brown in that spot.


----------



## Nimreitz

naibsel said:


> armstrong good pick for hornets, that team just keeps getting better


I think they should have gone with Simmons.


----------



## reHEATed

Sunsfan81 said:


> LOL HAHAHA Thabo Sefolosha, who the hell???


he was on all the mocks around this spot...not a reach at all


----------



## TucsonClip

Ill still take Carney and Brewer.


----------



## Nimreitz

Thabo!! Looks like Philly is trading their pick. How can you take Sefolosha over Brewer and Carney?


----------



## reHEATed

alright.....whoop de do. Another trade


----------



## Dissonance

Sunsfan81 said:


> we knew about that trade Stern



it wasn't totally official just yet.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow the Bulls are addressing all there needs: there going to be a tough team


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tobias said:


> Apparently the buzz is Seattle could send Sene to phx for Barbosa


NOOOOOOOOOOOO please no


----------



## Sunsfan81

wadeshaqeddie said:


> he was on all the mocks around this spot...not a reach at all


I know, but that's a strange *** name.


----------



## JNice

I've lost track of where everyone is going to be playing ...


----------



## Amareca

Tobias said:


> Apparently the buzz is Seattle could send Sene to phx for Barbosa


Too bad Phoenix doesn't like Sene.

Their board was

Brewer
Sefolosha
Carney

Something like that as of Sunday someone close to the organization told me.

Funny between #9 and #13 only busts got picked.


----------



## TucsonClip

Chicago has a ton of pieces to make a trade...


----------



## reHEATed

JNice said:


> I've lost track of where everyone is going to be playing ...


your not the only one.......


----------



## BootyKing

Sunsfan81 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO please no


If its Barbosa and maybe the #27 or just Barbosa for the #10 i can deal with that. He is gone after this season. 7-8 million we cant afford that.


----------



## G-Force

I live in Seattle and this is the first I have heard of the Sene for Barbosa proposition.


----------



## Ghost

Amareca said:


> Too bad Phoenix doesn't like Sene.
> 
> Their board was
> 
> Brewer
> Sefolosha
> Carney
> 
> Something like that as of Sunday someone close to the organization told me.
> 
> Funny between #9 and #13 only busts got picked.



I don't think all of them are going to be busts.


----------



## Amareca

Also the same person told me he heard Marquis Daniels for Saer Sene trade was in the works.


----------



## Tobias

Stern with the diss!!!


----------



## Nimreitz

So why is everyone talking trade? I don't have TV, did Chicago trade up to 13 to get Thabo?


----------



## Tooeasy

Hahah, DP and david stern gettin all pissy.


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL Stern talking to Dan Patrick


----------



## Ghost

lol David Stern, He looks Pissed.

Pick 14 - Ronnie Brewer - GREAT PICK


----------



## One on One

Whoa Stern laying the smackdown on Dan patrick!


----------



## cgcatsfan

If you are Williams, Simmons, Carney or Brewer, you are bumming dudes.


----------



## Diable

I don't see how Seattle can be picking Sene 10th if he is so far away from being able to play in the NBA.
A little lower it would be okay,but there are players who can help them available.It just seems silly unless there's more to it than meets the eye


----------



## Sunsfan81

Brewer


----------



## jalen5

the New Orleans Hornets select.....................Rodney Carney!!!


----------



## Ghost

Amareca said:


> Also the same person told me he heard Marquis Daniels for Saer Sene trade was in the works.



As a Seattle Fan I would much rather have Marquis Daniels than Barbosa.


----------



## HKF

Ronnie is going to hate Utah.


----------



## One on One

Hey what happend to avatars?


----------



## reHEATed

so im still confused on that Minny/Portland deal...it makes absolutely no sense to trade a guy you picked for a guy you could of picked.....


----------



## HKF

Ronnie is going to hate Utah. He'll play well with Deron Williams.


----------



## Dissonance

G-Force said:


> I live in Seattle and this is the first I have heard of the Sene for Barbosa proposition.



actually, I heard 2 days ago, when that Lewis-Marion stuff was talked, all that was talked about was really just 10th pick for Barbosa and/or picks. Lewis and Marion were never actually talked about


----------



## Amareca

Watch for New Orleans to take Carney at #15 now and trade it to the Suns.


----------



## Nimreitz

jalen5 said:


> the New Orleans select.....................Rodney Carney!!!


Yeah, tell me about it. How much of a lock is this.

Brewer is a Sloan guy.


----------



## TucsonClip

A Seattle trade doesnt have to be for Barbosa... Rashard Lewis is on the block too.


----------



## Diable

Hornets will take Ced Simmons or Rodney Carney


----------



## DuMa

man that dan patrick is so funny. you rascal you


----------



## Tooeasy

jalen5 said:


> the New Orleans select.....................Rodney Carney!!!


Damn straight. If not him then Simmons.
Paul
carney
mason
West
Armstrong.

Young, and nasty, I love it. only one problem though, how can we stretch the defense with no outside shooters?


----------



## Ghost

PG Deron Williams
SG Matt Harpring/Ronnie Brewer
SF AK 47
PF Boozer
C - Okur


I think they can make a run for the playoffs now.


----------



## jalen5

Diable said:


> Hornets will take Ced Simmons or Rodney Carney




It better be Carney!!!


----------



## Unique

lol at the comish standing up for the NBA!


----------



## Amareca

Suns had a trade in place with NO for #15 according to Phoenix Radio.

It was assumed Sefolosha, Brewer and Carney are their guys so I expect Carney to be taken and traded now.


----------



## Nimreitz

wadeshaqeddie said:


> so im still confused on that Minny/Portland deal...it makes absolutely no sense to trade a guy you picked for a guy you could of picked.....


Because Minnesota knew who Portland wanted, so they drafted him. Then called up Portland, told them to draft Foye, and they would trade. Portland obviously threw in either a second rounder or some cash. This happened with Carter and Jamison one year, and with Ray Allen and Marbury another year.


----------



## Dissonance

DuMa said:


> man that dan patrick is so funny. you rascal you



then he said, he always liked Taglibue better. NFL commish. Just classic


----------



## DuMa

man i must be on some delay here. they havent even announced the hornets' pick


----------



## Sunsfan81

One on One said:


> Hey what happend to avatars?


I was wondering that


----------



## Tooeasy

God, stern seems so lost out there. we took simmons.


----------



## socco

How much does a hit cost these days? I think I've had enough with Mr. Kevin McHale.


----------



## Tobias

TWO big guys?? Over Carney?


----------



## reHEATed

the houston deal hasnt been aounced....the rest pretty much have


----------



## Nimreitz

Tooeasy said:


> Damn straight. If not him then Simmons.
> Paul
> carney
> mason
> West
> Armstrong.
> 
> Young, and nasty, I love it. only one problem though, how can we stretch the defense with no outside shooters?


Carney can shoot from outside. And you have JR Smith off the bench. I still can't believe you're pushing JR under the bus already. Why?


----------



## Ghost

That is the stupidest trade ever

Pick 15 - Cedric Simmions - looks like they are going for Front Court Depth.


----------



## jalen5

DAMN IT!!!! 
I knew they were gonna screw this up!


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL "New Orleans Oklahoma City Hornets"


----------



## DuMa

mchale traded away roy. you ****!


----------



## JNice

avatars turned off to save bandwidth to try and keep the site up


----------



## Amareca

Ugh Simmons must be New Orleans pick.


----------



## MLKG

After getting Danny Granger last year, don't tell me Marcus Williams is going to fall to Indiana.


----------



## Ghost

Sunsfan81 said:


> I was wondering that



I am guessing that the mods got rid of them so The site will run better.


----------



## TucsonClip

So are the Hornets going to keep JR Smith or what?


----------



## reHEATed

MLKG said:


> After getting Danny Granger last year, don't tell me Marcus Williams is going to fall to Indiana.


I said it 3 pages ago....no team until 17 (Indy) needs a pg


----------



## cgcatsfan

Yep on Simmons and I bet you're right. Can't see williams falling MUCH farther.


----------



## Ghost

MLKG said:


> After getting Danny Granger last year, don't tell me Marcus Williams is going to fall to Indiana.




That would be the perfect fit for the Pacers, then they could trade horrid Jamal Tinsley.


----------



## DuMa

where is shelden williams going to go?


----------



## afireinside

Wow. This draft has been pretty unpredictable with trades and picks (O'Bryant?, Sene?).


----------



## jalen5

TucsonClip said:


> So are the Hornets going to keep JR Smith or what?



They better not. The only person pushing him under a bus and giving up on him has been Byron Scott.


----------



## Nimreitz

MLKG said:


> After getting Danny Granger last year, don't tell me Marcus Williams is going to fall to Indiana.


Not only is it on my mock, but it's on most people's.


----------



## JNice

DuMa said:


> where is shelden williams going to go?



To the bank ... cha-ching


----------



## reHEATed

so is Gay deal confirmed?...no announcement yet


----------



## cgcatsfan

Unless the bulls snag him. (Williams) 
No word on the Gay deal. Yet.


----------



## Priest

DuMa said:


> where is shelden williams going to go?


what lol


----------



## HKF

Carney and Iguodala on the wings huh? Billy King wasn't lying about adding more athleticism.


----------



## pmac34

wadeshaqeddie said:


> so is Gay deal confirmed?...no announcement yet


if it goes down houston is retarded


----------



## MLKG

Iverson, Carney, and Iguoadala.

If nothing else, it will be fun to watch.

Still think Philly needed a big point guard though.


----------



## Amareca

Carney might be picked for the Suns, could be their pick lets see...


----------



## Sunsfan81

ENOUGH with the damn trades!!!! :curse:


----------



## TucsonClip

Im down with what Philly is doing on the wings... Actually Carney doesnt play like Iggy, you are wrong on that one Greg.


----------



## reHEATed

Amareca said:


> Carney might be picked for the Suns, could be their pick lets see...


it was the Bulls/Sixers deal

Sephalosho to the Bulls
Carney to Sixers


----------



## Diable

The Hornets have gotten a lot better.They could use a really legitimate center,but they got the best big men that were available with both their picks.It's too bad that they don't play in the Northwest Division or the East.The Southwest Division is just murder


----------



## cgcatsfan

Who says Douby goes before M Williams?


----------



## Amareca

wadeshaqeddie said:


> it was the Bulls/Sixers deal
> 
> Sephalosho to the Bulls
> Carney to Sixers


Yeah but the Sixers were talking to the Suns about #13 as well so it could still be picked for the Suns..


----------



## shroombal

dude, here we go...the wizards are going to get a great steal!!! they better not mess this up


----------



## Steez

I am crossing my fingers that Jordan Farmar falls to the Lakers! 
Not happening, but I wishhhhhhh


----------



## Ghost

Didn't play AAU? That is suprising news, and if Indiana picks Marcus Williams, then I really think if they stay healthy they could make a run at the NBA Finals.


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on all you PG's stay undrafted for Cleveland to pick you


----------



## reHEATed

Armstrong and Simmons

NOK got some solid players to fit right on their team.....


----------



## Dissonance

Man, watch there be a good player there at 21 and we ended up trading for Sene for Barbosa and our pick or picks. I'll be super pissed too.


----------



## Ghost

Steez said:


> I am crossing my fingers that Jordan Farmar falls to the Lakers!
> Not happening, but I wishhhhhhh



I think Jordan Farmar is going to fall to LA, but Mitch will draft some forein player.


----------



## jalen5

It's official, baby!!! Tyrus is a BULL!!!


----------



## Steez

wtfff

Marcus Williams is still not picked!!


----------



## Tooeasy

bye bye stephen jackson


----------



## reHEATed

Indy skipped on Williams also

I dont see Washington picking him, so he is going to fall some more


----------



## MLKG

Shawne Williams wow.

I don't like it.

Looking for someone to take Al Harrington's role? I don't get it.


----------



## Sunsfan81

a bit of a surprise here


----------



## Ghost

Indiana Picks Shawn Williams?

and It looks like Jordan Farmar will drop to LA, but with this draft, who knows when anyone is going to get drafted.


----------



## Big Mike

Washington better pick Williams.


----------



## Steez

Tooeasy said:


> bye bye stephen jackson


Yep... 

Lakers should draft up right now!!! to get Marcus Williams


----------



## BootyKing

Dissonance19 said:


> Man, watch there be a good player there at 21 and we ended up trading for Sene for Barbosa and our pick or picks. I'll be super pissed too.


I really hope we didn't trade all our picks and Barbosa for the #10 coz that would be really stupid.


----------



## reHEATed

the Suns or Nets may get Williams....thats insane..........


----------



## cgcatsfan

Dude!! Wrong Williams!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Ghost

lol, ESPN had Shawne Williams playing college ball at Wyoming.


----------



## Nimreitz

Interesting pick by Indiana. Was Granger not good enough at backup SF last year?


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> I really hope we didn't trade all our picks and Barbosa for the #10 coz that would be really stupid.



Exactly. We need guys who can help us now.


----------



## Amareca

Crossing my fingers that Marcus Williams drops to 21.


----------



## reHEATed

Lowry, Rondo, and of course Marcus Williams

teams wanting pg's must be ready

I hope Miami finds a way to acquire a pick for one of these guys


----------



## Pioneer10

Is Indiana going to let Peja go? Williams + Granger + Jackson instead?


----------



## Ghost

I think Washington is going to draft Marcus Williams.


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL this draft is a total mess


----------



## Dissonance

Watch NY take another guard..probably Williams too haha.


----------



## Amareca

BootyKing said:


> I really hope we didn't trade all our picks and Barbosa for the #10 coz that would be really stupid.


The Suns don't want Sene at all... The top of their board was Sefolosha, Brewer and Carney... followed by Armstrong.


----------



## cgcatsfan

If not, not sure why they think Shawne will immediately be better. Unless it's trade fodder. 
What do they need most?


----------



## Steez

Pleeeeeeeeease Mitch!!!
Try to move up to get Marcus Williams!!


----------



## ChosenFEW

Amareca said:


> Crossing my fingers that Marcus Williams drops to 21.





knicks will come and scoop him up at 20 if he falls.....



at least i think


----------



## MLKG

I bet Washington takes one of Michigan State's wings. Or a big guy. Who knows at this point.


----------



## Steez

Williams drops again


----------



## Sunsfan81

Petrov


----------



## Pioneer10

Who is this guy - Pecherov?


----------



## Ghost

Steez said:


> Pleeeeeeeeease Mitch!!!
> Try to move up to get Marcus Williams!!



Good Luck, Mitch wont make a move, and I bet Marcus Williams falls to them

Pick 18 - Oleksiy Percherov


----------



## reHEATed

wow


----------



## Dissonance

Arenas might wanna opt of his contract now...They could've gotten someone to help them now at least.


----------



## Pay Ton

I think the major question of this draft is going to be, will Marcus Williams commit suicide tonight?


----------



## cgcatsfan

Well, they did need a rebounder/PF/backup center.


----------



## Ghost

Pay Ton said:


> I think the major question of this draft is going to be, will Marcus Williams commit suicide tonight?




Not if he gets drafted by the Cavs.


----------



## Nimreitz

Is Williams the last guy in the green room now, or is someone still in there with him?


----------



## cgcatsfan

Pay Ton said:


> I think the major question of this draft is going to be, will Marcus Williams commit suicide tonight?


Really!!! 
Stealing laptops bad, but I didn't think he'd fall this far for ANY reason.


----------



## Amareca

Marcus Williams was higher than Carney on the Suns board as of sunday though, I doubt they though he would fall out of the top 13.


----------



## Pioneer10

HOLY: Douby ahead of williams LOL


----------



## reHEATed

Douby ahead of Williams..........


----------



## Steez

Knicks... dont take Marcus!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Douby


----------



## Ghost

Pick 19 - Quincy Douby


----------



## Amareca

Let Marcus drop one more spot please..


----------



## Nimreitz

No way. Douby is the first point guard off the board. I wasn't even sure he'd go first round!


----------



## BootyKing

nbadraft.net is reporting that Seattle may trade Saer Sene (#10) to Phoenix for Leonardo Barbosa and pick 21

ahhhhhh


----------



## cgcatsfan

Now I feel like I cursed him. douby did go ahead of him......


----------



## Tooeasy

douby to the kings, not a bad pick. They certainly won't need to resign bonzi now with martin and douby there, considering well's really improved his stock after the spurs series, and a decent season in general and will get some good money thrown his way.


----------



## Dissonance

Amareca said:


> Marcus Williams was higher than Carney on the Suns board as of sunday though, I doubt they though he would fall out of the top 13.



I haven't heard Williams linked to us. We just better not trade whoever we take.


Douby picked ahead of him though. Wow.


----------



## Burn

Haha, I can't believe Marcus Williams is going to the Knicks


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Ferry move up a few spots to take Williams


----------



## MLKG

I couldn't figure out who Sacramento should take but I've always thought Douby would be a great fit for them.

Here's what I wrote about this pick in mid-April:



> Mike Bibby needs a backup in the worst way. Preferably someone who could play with him as well as for him. Quincy Douby seems like a Sacramento guy. Imagine a 3 guard rotation with him, Bibby, and Kevin Martin. That's some serious outside shooting. Alternatively, a new coach might want to do something about their dreadfully soft front line. Meaning Cedric Simmons or (God forbid) Hilton Armstrong. They also could work out one the two international bigs getting some hype that I really know nothing about (Saer Sene and Yi Jianlian). It's going to come down to workouts. I'm not sold on Simmons, if he impresses they could take him here. Yi Jianlian is supposedly a smooth 7 footer with advanced ball skills, meaning he would fit very well with Sacramento. But like I said, they'd have to work out well. If they're not blown away by any of these bigs, I think they take Douby.
> 
> My Pick: Quincy Douby


----------



## Steez

Why would the Suns want Marcus Williams?


----------



## Sunsfan81

:rofl: Booing the hell out of Isiah


----------



## Tobias

lol at the NY goon fan


----------



## One on One

Don't pick Williams!! I wanna see riots in NYC.


----------



## Dissonance

Steez said:


> Why would the Suns want Marcus Williams?



back up PG for Nash to cut his minutes some. And one that is better than Nash is tired. According to Mike. Which means House isn't as good as Nash is tired lol


----------



## cgcatsfan

I'd feel bad for Williams if he went to the knicks.


----------



## Amareca

Steez said:


> Why would the Suns want Marcus Williams?


Because they need a backup PG?

Williams was never linked to the Suns because everyone though he would be lottery for sure. Trust me I am getting my information from someone close to the Suns scouting staff.


----------



## MLKG

The incoherant ramblings of the New York fans are strangely symbolic of Isiah Thomas's tenure.


----------



## Steez

Amareca said:


> Because they need a backup PG?
> 
> Williams was never linked to the Suns because everyone though he would be lottery for sure. Trust me I am getting my information from someone close to the Suns scouting staff.



Everyone has connections to NBA scouts these days... :angel:


----------



## TucsonClip

So.... Rudy and AND Stromile for Battier... Did anyone post this or did I miss it?


----------



## Steez

They are chanting 'We want Marcus'


----------



## Pioneer10

ROFL: Stern annoucning a trade


----------



## One on One

Hahhahahahhaha


----------



## Tooeasy

Wow.


----------



## Steez

lol @ spike saying come on, come on.. hahahaha

Marcus Williams select Rolando... hah


----------



## socco

lmao


----------



## Pioneer10

ROFL: No Williams


----------



## ChosenFEW

lol ronaldo balkman


----------



## reHEATed

a undersized 4...who woulda thought?


----------



## Tobias

who?


----------



## Dissonance

Who?!


----------



## Ghost

Pick 20 - Renaldo Balkmen

lol at the fans when David Stern talked about a trade.


----------



## TucsonClip

Oh my god... Isiah.... How can you mess this up....


----------



## MLKG

Ahahahahaha

Renaldo Balkman!?!?

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Sunsfan81

:rofl: Renaldo Balkman, Knicks fans are thrilled


----------



## JNice

Balkman? haha


----------



## One on One

Funniest draft ever.


----------



## Tooeasy

what in gods name were they thinking?


----------



## Nimreitz

No way.


----------



## Pioneer10

What a great draft moment! Can't wait for the Bill Simmons article about such a great Stern move and the Isiah pick


----------



## reHEATed

lol


----------



## Steez

Suns get Marcus Williams... watch... damN!


----------



## Amareca

Come on Suns, don't disappoint us now, Marcus Williams goes NOW.


----------



## Tobias

Are these guy's Mrcus Williams' mom or what?


----------



## Sunsfan81

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Jay Bilas: "Nobody else would have taken him in the 1st round."

In other words, Isiah Thomas is a moron.


----------



## TucsonClip

Its time to contract the Knicks and award NY with a expansion franchise.


----------



## Steez

Come on Mitch... dont be a *****... TRADE TO GET MARCUS!!


----------



## Ghost

Isiah Thomas just made his job a whole lot harder. A cross between Rodman and Artest?


----------



## One on One

He's a cross between Dennis Rodman and Ron Artest...so he's a good rebounder and defender or he's an absolute headcase??


----------



## rainman

Amareca said:


> Come on Suns, don't disappoint us now, Marcus Williams goes NOW.


i'd take sergio.


----------



## Steez

Amareca said:


> Come on Suns, don't disappoint us now, Marcus Williams goes NOW.


Suns are a smart organization, they gonna take him.


----------



## Tooeasy

why didn't they take him at 29, instead of blowing their lowest pick?


----------



## cgcatsfan

It's official, we're in OZ.
I wonder if the acid dropping was optional or mandatory per Stern???

Wow!


----------



## Tooeasy

why the hell wouldn't they take him at 29, instead of blowing their20th?


----------



## Nimreitz

I think Farmar is a better fit in Phoenix. And Isiah really needed to make that pick at 29. Of course this is nothing new, Nate Robinson went way too high last year as well.


----------



## Steez

Celtics - Suns trade??

Suns can dump salary and pick Rondo for Celtics


----------



## Amareca

Retarded they trade #21 to Boston...... for the paid contract of Brian Grant, what a joke.


----------



## Sunsfan81

What we're trading this pick? For paying crappy Brian Grant's contract.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why would the Celtics want Rondo when they traded for Telfair?


----------



## Captain Obvious

I love watching the train wreck that is Knicks basketball.


----------



## Steez

Yesss.... Come on, drop to Lakers!


----------



## TM

Steez said:


> Suns are a smart organization, they gonna take him.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Why no Williams!?!?!


----------



## reHEATed

wow...suns traded the pick for another team to pay Brian Grant.....


----------



## MLKG

Phoenix seems to be very fond of giving away talented point guards (after San Antonio gift wrapped Barbosa for them).


----------



## kochamkinie

Suns take Rondo. WTF is going on today???????


----------



## Nimreitz

I thought Farmar was a better fit in Phoenix anyway. Grab him at 27.


----------



## Dissonance

What the hell????


----------



## Amareca

Cheap *******s, they trade Brian Grant to keep Tim Thomas and pass up on MArcus Williams.


----------



## Sunsfan81

crap, I wanted Marcus Williams


----------



## cgcatsfan

Nimreitz said:


> I think Farmar is a better fit in Phoenix. And Isiah really needed to make that pick at 29.


In order to complete his career suicide no doubt...... :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed

jersey will pick williams...they need a backup pg


----------



## TM

Farmar better than Williams???


----------



## Diable

Isiah has me stumped.I like Balkman a lot.He's a great hustle guy with NBA level athleticism,but no way in hell does he merit a first round pick.There are still better players on the board.

I don't see Rondo being a better player for Boston than Marcus Williams would have been.The guy has more holes in his game than a sieve.


----------



## Dissonance

Amareca said:


> Cheap *******s, they trade Brian Grant to keep Tim Thomas and pass up on MArcus Williams.



I'm pretty sure we're keeping Grant, they're just paying him. I doubt it's to resign Thomas. He wants MLE, we can't give him that


----------



## Ghost

TM said:


> Farmar better than Williams???



I don't think so, but on the Pheonix Trade, I think they should keep Thomas

Marcus Williams pick 21, and the Nets board goes wild.


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah you have Kidd already. Damn you Nets Kidd has at least another 10 years in him


----------



## Steez

Damn you Nets!!
Now Cavs are going to select Jordan Farmar and Lakers are left with some foreigner, damn you *****... I mean Mitch.


----------



## Steez

Marcus Williams was out of shape... thats why he dropped so much later on.


----------



## Nimreitz

Holy **** I totally had that Boone pick!!!!


----------



## Steez

Alot of teams are gonna regret not picking Marcus Williams...


----------



## cgcatsfan

Boone, Yeah, good luck with the motivation there. 
I'll never forget Albany's Zoellner dunking over him in the first round of the NCAA. 
Boone can develop but he needs a shot of adrenaline. 

Peace out everyone, this has been fun, but I gotta go.....Insult the managers appropriately for me willya??


----------



## Pioneer10

Take Rodriguez: Come on Ferry do it.


----------



## Steez

very good pick


----------



## Steez

Come on Cavs... u dont need Farmar... pick someone else


----------



## reHEATed

Kyle Lowry was a GREAT pick

Memphis needed a pg, and got a good one


----------



## HB

I am really happy with what the Nets did. Arguably the best draft this year. And Isiah oh boy, what a dummy. Balkman should have gone undrafted, that guy is a second round pick at best. I watch the SEC a lot, there is nothing spectacular abou him.


----------



## rainman

Pioneer10 said:


> Take Rodriguez: Come on Ferry do it.


do they even have a pt guard there, it has to be sergio


----------



## cgcatsfan

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Kyle Lowry was a GREAT pick
> 
> Memphis needed a pg, and got a good one


You betcha!! One of the better picks I've seen tonight.


----------



## MLKG

Next three picks = Sergio Rodriguez, Jordan Farmar, Shannon Brown


----------



## Steez

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Kyle Lowry was a GREAT pick
> 
> Memphis needed a pg, and got a good one



Yep ur 100% right... who u think Cavs are gonna select?


----------



## Steez

Yesssss.....

Please pick Jordan Farmar..


----------



## Steez

They have been lookin at James White or whatever forever!


----------



## rainman

not sure what cleveland sees in shannon brown, to me they needed a pt guard there.


----------



## Pioneer10

OMG no PG for the Cavs? Ferry better have something up his sleeve for a PG or this offseason has been a fauliure for the Cavs


----------



## Amareca

Suns traded #21 and #27 for Cash and Cleveland's pick next year. :curse: 

Lets hope that draft will really be the best ever and the Suns KEEP their picks for once. They have their own, Cleveland's and Atlanta's top 3 protected.


----------



## reHEATed

solid LA pick


----------



## Nimreitz

Amareca said:


> Suns traded #21 and #27 for Cash and Cleveland's pick next year. :curse:
> 
> Lets hope that draft will really be the best ever and the Suns KEEP their picks for once. They have their own, Cleveland's and Atlanta's top 3 protected.


Ahhh, so Ferry had Rajon Rondo up his sleeve.


----------



## Steez

Thank you Mitch!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Nimreitz

Good pick for LA, looks like they couldn't pass on the plummetting Farmar. Looking to me like the Mavs will take Spanish Chocolate Sergio Rodriguez.


----------



## Amareca

#27 goes to Portland for cash....


----------



## reHEATed

Amareca said:


> #27 goes to Portland for cash....



damn


and portland needs a pg.....sergio looks like a go here


----------



## Nimreitz

So now that Cleveland has this pick, do they take Daniel Gibson?


----------



## Steez

Amareca said:


> #27 goes to Portland for cash....


Is that from the same source that said they wil get Marcus Williams?


----------



## MLKG

Good picks by both Cleveland and LA.

Cleveland needs a point guard, but they need a scoring point guard, not a distributor. Shannon Brown is going to be a really good pro.


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn we don't have a pick


----------



## Diable

Is Greg Anthony's moustache lopsided or what?It looks really stupid to me


----------



## Tobias

Guess that kills the Sene to phx thing.


----------



## Nimreitz

wadeshaqeddie said:


> damn
> 
> 
> and portland needs a pg.....sergio looks like a go here


Do they really need a PG? They have Jack and Blake.


----------



## Tobias

Portland sure is making a killing in this draft.....i guess.


----------



## Amareca

#27 is traded to Portland was already announced on the Suns draft party... They traded the picks to resign Tim Thomas.


----------



## reHEATed

to me, Jack and Blake are backups in the future and trade bait

they need a starter. Not saying Sergio is that, but he has a lot of talent. He could be that starter in a couple years


----------



## Sunsfan81

Ager


----------



## Pioneer10

Great pick by Dallas. I think Ager will be a much better pro then he was a college player


----------



## reHEATed

Ager is another weapon off the bench for them....he could shoot. He could score. He fits right in on the Mavs


----------



## Steez

Pioneer10 said:


> Great pick by Dallas. I think Ager will be a much better pro then he was a college player


Agreed.


----------



## reHEATed

lol at the NY fans going crazy....the announcer looked scared


----------



## Tobias

Wow, way to represent Knick-nation.


----------



## Steez

New York Knicks select .......... Marty Collins... lol @ knicks fans shaking their heads


----------



## reHEATed

if its diaz, its going to Miami for Wright

and thank god it isnt. I didnt want to give up Wright


----------



## Ghost

lol, The new york accent on tv is funny

Pick 29 -Mardy Collins - even thou the fans don't like that pick, I think it is a good pick for them, coming from a Great coach.


----------



## Tobias

LOL at the fan shaking his head. What do they expect at 29?


----------



## Priest

i like the knick pick..for once


----------



## Sunsfan81

Hi D'Antoni


----------



## rainman

expect portland to pick someone to stash in europe like freeland or markota


----------



## Ghost

lol Mike D'Antoni basically just said he is going to have to trade Marion eventually.


----------



## MOHeat

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if its diaz, its going to Miami for Wright
> 
> *and thank god it isnt. I didnt want to give up Wright*


Thank God!


----------



## Steez

rainman said:


> expect portland to pick someone to stash in europe like freeland or markota


Yep Freeland it is..


----------



## Ghost

Last Pick of the first round is ..................... Joel Freeland, :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

Aldridge
Roy
Sergio
Freeland

cant deny that the Blazers got talent


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL Joel Freeland


----------



## Amareca

Mark West just said on Suns radio that their board was

1. Sefolosha
2. Brewer
3. Armstrong
4. Carney

They tried to move up, but he said that they are on top of the foodchain right now and no team really wants to help them out right now making them better so they decided to get out of the draft completely because they couldn't get a player they wanted. Sucks for fans, no rookies.. draft day wasted.


----------



## reHEATed

how many spots does portland have on their roster....lol


----------



## Ghost

Who does everyone think is the best player left for the second round?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Stephen A: "The Portland Trail Blazers are a complete waste of time to talk about" :rofl:


----------



## rainman

Ghost said:


> Last Pick of the first round is ..................... Joel Freeland, :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


they have too many guys under contract as is so this was a smart pick, the kid can play, in two years he would probably be a lottery pick.

overall portland dissapointed, they could have got morrison and aldridge, roy is a good one but he plays the same position as webster, give them about a c- for their effort.


----------



## reHEATed

lol....Russ Graniks on a stick?


----------



## Sunsfan81

:clap: Russ is the man, he should be the commisioner


----------



## Ghost

rainman said:


> they have too many guys under contract as is so this was a smart pick, the kid can play, in two years he would probably be a lottery pick.
> 
> overall portland dissapointed, they could have got morrison and aldridge, roy is a good one but he plays the same position as webster, give them about a c- for their effort.



Can't Roy play the 2 guard?


----------



## MOHeat

rainman said:


> they have too many guys under contract as is so this was a smart pick, the kid can play, in two years he would probably be a lottery pick.
> 
> overall portland dissapointed, they could have got morrison and aldridge, roy is a good one but he plays the same position as webster, give them about a c- for their effort.


Too many trades for the same players they could've gotten anyway...In My Opinion


----------



## Nimreitz

rainman said:


> expect portland to pick someone to stash in europe like freeland or markota


Good call.

Ok, so I got 9 in the first round. Not great, but considering the trades and everything I think it's okay. I feel like McHale personally wronged me by not giving me 10, which he would have done if he just took Foye at 6. Draft Express had 9. Chad Ford had an outstanding 12. Nbadraft.net had a despicable 6.


----------



## rainman

Ghost said:


> Who does everyone think is the best player left for the second round?


some good players out there, gibson,gansey,paul davis.


----------



## Sunsfan81

another pick for Portland, it's seems like it's their 10th pick


----------



## cpawfan

Damn, Screaming A and Greg Anthony are sounding dumber than normal

They obviously don't understand how teams hold each other hostage during the draft for picks.


----------



## MLKG

What's with all the Portland hate?

They got Brandon Roy, Lamarcus Aldridge, and Sergio Rodrigues while dumping Albatross Ratliff. That's a pretty good day.


----------



## rainman

Ghost said:


> Can't Roy play the 2 guard?


to me roy and webster are both 2gs, i just was dissapointed they didnt get ammo.


----------



## Nimreitz

Ghost said:


> Who does everyone think is the best player left for the second round?


I don't know, no one really has first round talent be it Alexander Johnson, James White, Daniel Gibson, Guillermo Diaz, or whoever else. I guess for me it's Johnson and Gibson.


----------



## Ghost

rainman said:


> to me roy and webster are both 2gs, i just was dissapointed they didnt get ammo.



Oh, I see Webster as a 3 but anyway, WHY DRAFT JAMES WHITE?


----------



## rainman

Sunsfan81 said:


> another pick for Portland, it's seems like it's their 10th pick


how many guaranteed contracts is this team going to have.


----------



## reHEATed

Ghost said:


> Oh, I see Webster as a 3 but anyway, WHY DRAFT JAMES WHITE?


because its a second round.. 

its not like there is much better available. He is a terrific athlete.


----------



## rainman

Nimreitz said:


> Good call.
> 
> Ok, so I got 9 in the first round. Not great, but considering the trades and everything I think it's okay. I feel like McHale personally wronged me by not giving me 10, which he would have done if he just took Foye at 6. Draft Express had 9. Chad Ford had an outstanding 12. Nbadraft.net had a despicable 6.


i got one right, you got like the whole draft right, you the man


----------



## Sunsfan81

Steve Patterson isn't going to respond to Stephen A's and Greg Anthony's comments?


----------



## reHEATed

if this guy was overseas, he would go lottery

6-10 and could shoot....but he went to college, so people actually got to see him and saw that he doesnt do much else


----------



## Ghost

Steve Novak is a perfect fit for the Houston Rockets.


----------



## rainman

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if this guy was overseas, he would go lottery
> 
> 6-10 and could shoot....but he went to college, so people actually got to see him and saw that he doesnt do much else



i would have taken a paul davis there, i think he can hit the outside shot and he can do more things, novak could be the next matt bullard i guess.


----------



## Hibachi!

BTW apparently the reason the Kings didn't draft him was because Marcus Williams didn't work out for the Kings, nor would his agent let him go to Sacramento to work out for them. Which is probably why they took Douby instead. I would have liked Marcus Williams, but the Kings minus Bibby aren't really good shooters. Ron, Cisco, and Kevin all have decent outside games, but nothing special. I'm actually digging the pick. But WHAT THE HELL was New York thinking?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Paul Davis


----------



## Ghost

LA Clippers - Get a good Power Foward who is the polar oppiosite from Elton Brand who can be a good backup.


----------



## MavzIvrson

Great Pick!


----------



## Sunsfan81

PJ Tucker


----------



## Ghost

It took Toronto about 5 seconds to take PJ Tucker


----------



## reHEATed

sounds like the Rocket trade involves Stromile Swift also......Swift and Gay for Battier is the rumored deal

Houston better hope that doesnt go down...still nothing announced


----------



## Snake_Towers

i dont' think paul davis is gonna be a great pro, just a ok bench player at best


----------



## Ghost

wadeshaqeddie said:


> sounds like the Rocket trade involves Stromile Swift also......Swift and Gay for Battier is the rumored deal
> 
> Houston better hope that doesnt go down...still nothing announced




Looks like they have given up on Swift then I guess, he goes back to Memphis.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Kosta Perovic future Hall of Famer


----------



## Tobias

holy crap, Kosta Perovic is still around?? :lol:

Coulda been top 10 years ago :lol:


----------



## Sunsfan81

Noel gets drafted


----------



## Ghost

wadeshaqeddie said:


> sounds like the Rocket trade involves Stromile Swift also......Swift and Gay for Battier is the rumored deal
> 
> Houston better hope that doesnt go down...still nothing announced



Looks like they have given up on Swift then I guess, he goes back to Memphis.

David Noel was a great pick, I think he will be a great wingman for TJ Ford.


----------



## HKF

Phoenix Suns are showing (Sarver in particular) that he will do anything to keep the team under the luxury tax. What this shows is that Marion is more than likely on the block or they won't have a problem losing Diaw and Barbosa come FA time. This is the same stuff with Joe Johnson all over again.


----------



## Sunsfan81

It's Jordan


----------



## Dissonance

HKF said:


> Phoenix Suns are showing (Sarver in particular) that he will do anything to keep the team under the luxury tax. What this shows is that Marion is more than likely on the block or they won't have a problem losing Diaw and Barbosa come FA time. This is the same stuff with Joe Johnson all over again.



We're keeping Marion till next off season if anything. We want one run with this team as he said. We may not keep Barbosa though.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Denham Brown and Augustine


----------



## Sunsfan81

good choice for Cleveland at 42


----------



## Ghost

HKF said:


> Phoenix Suns are showing (Sarver in particular) that he will do anything to keep the team under the luxury tax. What this shows is that Marion is more than likely on the block or they won't have a problem losing Diaw and Barbosa come FA time. This is the same stuff with Joe Johnson all over again.



I think Marion is gone by the end of the summer, and they would rather resign Boris Diaw at a cheeper cost.

PG - Steve Nash
SG - Raja Bell
SF - Boris Diaw
PF - Tim Thomas
C - Amare Stoudmire

And Great Pick in Gibson


----------



## Dissonance

Ghost said:


> I think Marion is gone by the end of the summer, and they would rather resign Boris Diaw at a cheeper cost.
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG - Raja Bell
> SF - Boris Diaw
> PF - Tim Thomas
> C - Amare Stoudmire
> 
> And Great Pick in Gibson



We're fine with salary this yr. Next yr, we'll probably move him. He just said we want one run with this team at least before we have to make a move. Marion is not going anywhere this summer.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Patrick: "Chris how do you feel about your draft?"
Mullin: "I feel good."

LOL, what the hell else is he going to say, that his draft picks suck.


----------



## Ghost

Dissonance19 said:


> We're fine with salary this yr. Next yr, we'll probably move him. He just said we want one run with this team at least before we have to make a move. Marion is not going anywhere this summer.



What would the suns get for Barbosa, he isn't going to help their cap woes, he is still on his rookie deal.


----------



## Tooeasy

damn, that de souza dude the hornets drafted at 43 has a pretty nice handle for his size.


----------



## Sunsfan81

come on someone take Pittsnogle


----------



## Sunsfan81

Dee Brown reunited with Deron Williams in Utah


----------



## bigdbucks

craziness


----------



## Ghost

Sunsfan81 said:


> Dee Brown reunited with Deron Williams in Utah



That could be a lethal Duo in the open Court, espically with AK47 also on the team.


----------



## Shady*

Why did Stern say the 9th pick was the 10th? Am I the only one who noticed?


----------



## MOHeat

Sunsfan81 said:


> come on someone take Pittsnogle


What about Diaz? Was he a 1st Rd talent?


----------



## lw32

Orlando. Officially will draft any and all white players.


----------



## Ghost

MOHeat said:


> What about Diaz? Was he a 1st Rd talent?



Yes he was, some had him going as high as to the Sacramento Kings.

Leon Powe is a good value pick.


----------



## LamarButler

Laker please get Mike Gansey


----------



## MusaSK

I feel bad for Gansey and Pittsnogle, both were supposed to be bubble first rounders.


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL, Alexander Johnson traded again


----------



## aizn

^ r u serious? portland trades AGAIN? didn't they juss trade for him?


----------



## aizn

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Why did Stern say the 9th pick was the 10th? Am I the only one who noticed?


r u talking about the golden state pick? cause i heard 9th..


----------



## Sunsfan81

aizn said:


> ^ r u serious? portland trades AGAIN? didn't they juss trade for him?


Yeah, Portland's 6th trade of the night


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

BEAUTIFUL! When Russ said there was a trade and he said Leon Powe i was hoping Boston was the next word i heard and sure enough Danny findin some diamonds in the rough.


----------



## MusaSK

Gansey has been #1 on Jay Bilas's list for the last two hours.


----------



## Samael

Who? What who? was traded? to Whom? 

Danm it I was taking a piss when they announced whatever that was.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Gansey going to Cleveland, thats what i'm feeling..... ok maybe not.... Gansey is one of my favorite college players, he will find a home, drafted or not.


----------



## reHEATed

so many euro players......teams like to stash these 2nd round picks away overseas, and if they become good, good and if not who cares.....

well, thats how it seems


----------



## Shady*

aizn said:


> r u talking about the golden state pick? cause i heard 9th..


I heard 10.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HAHAHA nice name


----------



## Shady*

What happened to all the avatars?


----------



## Sunsfan81

HAHA the 58th pick was in the green room


----------



## Tobias

Manu Ginobili take 2 for the Spurs :banana:


----------



## DuMa

suns traded away rondo for who?


----------



## rainman

Tobias said:


> Manu Ginobili take 2 for the Spurs :banana:



markota is a steal at the end of the 2nd round


----------



## Tooeasy

pittsnogle goes undrafted. kinda surprised, kinda not.


----------



## Dissonance

DuMa said:


> suns traded away rondo for who?



we made the pick for the Celts cuz that is who they wanted. They gave us a future first and pay contract of Brian Grant this yr


----------



## aizn

rainman said:


> markota is a steal at the end of the 2nd round


it's wat the spurs and pistons do best. that's why they were nba champions


----------



## Ghost

I really thought that the Pistons were going to draft J.P. Batista with the last pick in the draft, he would be a good bench replacement for Ben Wallace if he were to leave.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ghost said:


> Oh, I see Webster as a 3 but anyway, WHY DRAFT JAMES WHITE?


Because he's a more athletic swingman to compliment Webster?


----------



## TheDieseL32

I like Tyrus Thomas, Aldridge too.

Morrison will be good too with the cast around him in Okafor, May, Felton, they will be a good team in the future because they are so young.

Chicago did some great trades and picks and wow Paxson is doing well better than idiot Thomas from NY


----------

